# Adding Insulation with Re-roof



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Read through the following thread topic and see how much help that gives you first, please.

Then, come back and ask some more questions. The other situation is different from yours, but the same answers may apply.

http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=17322

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

you should vent the upper roof system,the original roof work work as a separator ,if you like,I feel you would be fine with insulating over the top with R-38 or better(or if you can afford it seal with closed cell insulation/super R-values),just be sure to leave room for proper venting channels,as well as venting,bathroom +dryer vents up to vent thru the upper roof so as not to create condensation problems----(ed call me)


----------

